# audit scoring system



## kenniss (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello,

Recently our Board changed the passing percentage of an audit.  Unfortunately, this change does not accommodate our current methodology.
We are looking for methods that will accommodate this change.  Would anyone be willing to share their scoring method?


I can be reached at 206-685-8838 or
kenniss@u.washington.edu

TIA,

Kathleen Enniss CHC, CPC
Compliance Analyst
UW Medicine Compliance
Seattle, WA


----------

